# What model is my victor ?



## Bentspokes (Jul 19, 2015)

I have owned this Victor for about 30 years. Using Google, I think it might be an 1891 Victor Model C, but not sure.
Where would I look for a serial number? It is missing the head badge and the brake system.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 19, 2015)

Drool...... If you ever tire of the 'ol girl let me know.....


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 19, 2015)

Freak'n Kool!


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 20, 2015)

That Thing is Coooollllll!!!!
Not My Style, BUT, I Would Buy It If It Become for Sale!!!

Super Nice!!!
Good Luck!!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jul 20, 2015)

The Victor you have is indeed the Model C, which is the frame type of the Model B with the suspension fork of the Model A. Thank you for sharing and welcome. 

MODEL C




MODEL A B & E


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jul 20, 2015)

*1891 Victor Safeties Model A & Model B*


----------



## T-Mar (Jul 20, 2015)

While I have limited knowledge of Victors, the OP's bicycle would indeed appear to be an 1891 Victor Model C by a process of elimination. 

1890 advertisements (albeit for the Model A) show an earlier spring fork where the lower end of the leg bolts directly to the fork axle. However, the 1891 advertisement posted by Wheeled Relics shows the hub axle mounted to the truss, a couple of inches above the end of the fork leg. This suggests that the fork used on the OP's bicycle was introduced for 1891.

1892 advertisements show a significantly revised diamond frame over the 1891 literature posted by Wheeled Relics . The chainstays are no longer above the bottom bracket but on axis with it. The top tube is also also no longer straight but has a small dog leg immediately behind the seat tube. This suggest the OP's frame is pre-1892. 

The combination of a post 1890 fork and pre 1892 frame would seem to indicate a 1891 model, unless one or the other is not original. The one oddity on the bicycle is the second, lower chainstay, though this is not brazed to the rear fork end and could be some sort of option or aftermarket item.


----------



## walter branche (Jul 20, 2015)

i have the very rare/ expensive brake spoon and pivot attachment for this style of frame ,


----------



## willswares1220 (Jul 20, 2015)

Cool machine, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Duchess (Jul 20, 2015)

How does that bottom bracket system work? It looks height adjustable, but the vertical bolt doesn't have much allowance for movement and what is that locking gear mechanism for?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 20, 2015)

I just spent the last 5 minutes trying to comprehend how cool this bike is.  Its so complex I love it! What is the function of those lower rods under the chain stays? And is that some kind of ratcheting crank arm?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 20, 2015)

lower strut/chain stay just added strengthing.
I believe chain tensioning mechanism.

mine was not quite as complex.....


----------



## Bentspokes (Jul 20, 2015)

Here are some more photos that might help.
Also, what would the head badge look like? (Sorry, the photo of the head is turned sideways.)


----------



## wasp3245 (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice 1891 Model C ...that frame was a one year only ...  there may have been a bit of flexing and twisting with the bottom bracket   as that changed in 92 /93 ( which used the same frame)   You find the serial # stamped on the seat stem bracket on the top tube ( on the side)      ..could be n the 8000-10,000 range ..these were popular and they made quite a few..more common is the 92/93 Model C   ..model ridden by Frank Lenz ..most the way around the world .. please see 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Lenz_(cyclist)








 

My 1891 C was a rusted rat .... so I soaked it in molasses ...de -rusted it ....   I have a front wheel, pedals  and saddle ...someday it will roll again ... one piece at a time 

Walter how much for your brake bits? 

Cheers Carey


----------

